# Mileage Goal for the Year and Current Progress



## e-leh (Mar 25, 2012)

What is your mileage goal for this year, and what is your current mileage?

I am relatively new to cycling, having never completed more than 3 to 6 riding months each year, but this year I started in January. My mileage goal is 3900, which works out to be around 75 a week on average. Right now I am over 1100 for the year.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

I set my training schedule based on hours rather than miles, this year 450 hrs or about 10 hours per week. So far I have hit about 1800 miles.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Haven't thought of a mileage goal yet for the year, but for sure want it to be more than my first 12 months of riding which I haven't completed yet. I'm at 4500 miles for my first 10 months, with 1600 or so on the trainer almost all of which has been this calendar year. I'll probably hit 5500 before my first 12 months is up, so goal for this calendar year will be 6500 or more probably. With my increased emphasis on structured training recently, my more important goals are more power and speed based than distance. Specifically 3 minute and FTP gains for power.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

Goal for this year is 10k miles. I did 15k a couple of years ago but unfortunately now I don't have unlimited time to ride. Have to go to school and work. 

Progress so far:

Jan: 623 (+138 running)
Feb: 394 (+172 running)
Mar: 1005 (+50 running)

Now that snow is gone I will stop running and focus more on cycling. I am a little behind the schedule for 10k but I will soon catch up. In addition of cycling I lift weights a couple times a week. Surprisingly, even with all the running/cycling I have been getting some nice muscle and strength gains. However, I have to eat non-stop to fuel all my workouts, I probably consume around 5-6 thousand calories a day.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 7, 2012)

i set a goal of 2000 in the warm months and 700 miles during the cold months but majority of cold months mileage come on the trainer.


----------



## Oldermileeater (Jan 6, 2013)

First I'll start off by saying I have an over-abundance of time (unemployed). That's been the situation for a - well - too long now. So I have racked up more annual miles in recent years than ever before. Last year was 14,500 miles with several 460 mile (one way) rides from where I am in Virginia to Philadelphia and New York City. I also did 1 round trip ride across the U.S. which had me gone almost two months. So a bad situation has given me the window to achieve cycling goals I always had, but never thought I'd ever do because of time (such as 5 digit annual mileage totals, and a ride across the U.S. on a bicycle).

Now that I explained the 'how', before it was asked, I'll say I am now at 4,425 total miles as of today (April 11) so far for 2013. For the most part, the winter has been mild here in S.W. Virginia, so I have not been off the bike more than a week since last fall. I am almost 1,000 miles ahead of what my total was at this time last year, so if I remain unemployed, I am shooting for a 15,000 mile total for this year. This will include several rides to New York (I leave in about 3 weeks for the first one of the year), and I am tossing around the idea of another ride across the U.S.. Too much time on my hands plus a healthy body equals tons of riding. We'll see if getting a job gets in the way of my 15,000 mile goal. Actually I hope it does, but until I am called, I will ride.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

Oldermileeater said:


> First I'll start off by saying I have an over-abundance of time (unemployed). That's been the situation for a - well - too long now. So I have racked up more annual miles in recent years than ever before. Last year was 14,500 miles with several 460 mile (one way) rides from where I am in Virginia to Philadelphia and New York City. I also did 1 round trip ride across the U.S. which had me gone almost two months. So a bad situation has given me the window to achieve cycling goals I always had, but never thought I'd ever do because of time (such as 5 digit annual mileage totals, and a ride across the U.S. on a bicycle).


I envy you. Sometimes I think that I should just quit everything and just ride my bike. I don't need much to enjoy life - roof over the head, some cycling gear and enough food to fuel my rides. I just don't have enough courage to do that.


----------



## Oldermileeater (Jan 6, 2013)

perpetuum_mobile said:


> I envy you. Sometimes I think that I should just quit everything and just ride my bike. I don't need much to enjoy life - roof over the head, some cycling gear and enough food to fuel my rides. I just don't have enough courage to do that.


Thanks. Actually I have read of people quitting jobs, giving up apartments, and putting everything into storage to set out on a cycling odyssey. For me, it is different. Unemployment was forced upon me, and the bicycle has been my only means of retaining a bit of sanity. Though I will always consider myself lucky to have ridden as I have, it will be nice to be working again sometime soon to be able to support everyday needs and be independent again. Being a vagabond on a bicycle is colorful, but only for a finite amount of time.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

2000mi/300,000ft of climbing right now. Goal is 1M footies.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

For 2012, my goal was really to have a successful cycling year. I had GBS in April of 2012, so it was a newish thing to me. I finished up the year with 1372 miles (98hrs for those that count hours) in a combination of road and trainer miles.

I set myself a goal of 3600 miles for 2013, combination of trainer and road miles. I live in New England, too cold outside in the winter for me to ride. As of January 1st 2013, I have logged 1516 miles (87 hours, improved fitness!) most of which are trainer miles. I am entered to ride in this year’s American Diabetes Association’s New England Classic Tour de Cure (diabetes.org/nectourdecure) as a Red Rider. I am doing 150 miles in 2 days and looking forward to it.

I have a feeling that I will surpass my initial goal of 3600 miles well before the end of 2013 and might need to reevaluate that goal. 

EEC


----------



## marhot (Jan 24, 2013)

My goal 5,000 miles. At 806 YTD, little behind where I'd like to be. My first 1/2 century over the weekend. A 70 miler coming up in a week and the first century next month.

Looking forward to RAIN in July. 

This year has been wetter & colder than ususal in Kansas. I'll catch up this summer.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Did 2300 miles last year, but spring came early. This year spring came late, and I don't ride outside if it's less and 40 degrees out. 275 miles so far in 2013, with a goal in excess or 2000 miles.


----------



## eddubb (Sep 28, 2012)

My goal is 2400 for the year and I'm at 700 now so not too bad. I have some work commitments later in the year that may challenge my goal so I will have to keep that in mind for bonus mile opportunities. To the OP, hang I there brother and be safe.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

My goal is 5000 miles. Last year I did 4725. I'm on track so far having been able to ride through the winter.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

My goal is lots of miles. Never set a number.

I have 1507 miles and 106 hours to date.


----------



## Teo (Aug 10, 2004)

Just got back into biking last May so only did about 1200 miles last year. Would like to do 2,500 this year. I have 895 miles, 90,000 feet of climbing on 59 hours so far this year, so I think i'm on track to meet my goal. I did one century already this year and plan to do at least two more and a few metric centuries.


----------



## Oldermileeater (Jan 6, 2013)

My latest up-date:

I am STILL unemployed, so I still have rediculous amounts of time on my hands.

As of May 10, I am just past 6,000 total miles so far for 2013; just over 340 hours; I don't know how much climbing, but the bulk of the miles is in the Piedmont region of S.W. Virginia (Roanoke area) easily averaging 200 feet of elevation changes per mile.

I guess my 14,500 mile personal record for a calendar year (2012) will easily be broken. I am beyond 16,000 miles since May 10, 2012, and it looks like 17,000 - 18,000 miles for 2013 might be doable.

I am considering another ride across the country (round trip). It's a spur of the moment thing. Last year I just hoped on the bike and went (3 weeks each way). I am doing several rides of 370 miles one way from here to Philly - possibly continuing to New York City on most or all of the rides (460 miles one way). Leaving next week for the first one.

Before my unemployment, I was riding 3,000 - 5,000 miles a year. I now understand how the pros do 25,000+ miles a year (I especially understand at my age). That's the ONLY thing they do really, and when you ride just about every day, the miles come a lot easier - centuries become routine and easy.


----------

